# Early Mist Fd.270



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Anybody any information or photos of this vessel ?she sailed out of Fleetwood in the 60's and 70's, a wooden vessel about 40ft long.As far as i know she was owned by William W.McCreadie of Hull, Olsens 1977.

Tony


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Tony
First time I can pick her up is in the early 1960s when she was registered at Workington (WO24) owned by Terence W. Poland & Patrick Poland, Workington. Very difficult to trace with so few details but she was still listed in the 1987 (correct to 31 Jul 1986) Olsen's as you have her recorded.
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Gill,she must have change registration to FD.270 about 68 / 69 or 70,my last up date was Olsens 68, owned by somebody else in Workington.
Tony.


----------



## Bea (Sep 24, 2010)

I found this thread via Google after coming across a holiday snap of FD270 on the beach at Fleetwood - probably late 60s. I'd love to know more of her history.


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Bea,have you got the photo ? if so any chance of a copy ?

Tony.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

A bit more Tony, she was owned by William W. McCreadie, Hull in 1970, registered at Fleetwood (FD270), so it looks like your first post is confirmed.


----------

